# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  Про ранги на форуме

## Д.Срибный

Думаю, что ранги, которые зависят от кол-ва сообщений - это фигня и игра в солдатиков.
Реально надо оставить три ранга. Начальный ранг - скажем до 50 сообщений, чтобы дать человеку освоиться на форуме. Второй ранг - это основной. Ну и отдельная группа специальных рангов. И хватит.

----------


## Militarist

Не вижу вообще никакого смысла в этих рангах. Если эти ранги назначать дабы видна была степень эрудированности человека в сфере авиации - то это не объективно. Говорунов у нас очень много, а вот процент действительно грамотных спецов невелик. Можно выставлять посты редко, будучи занятым человеком, а будешь числиться в новичках. Несправедливо. Так что баловство все эти ранги. Хотя может быть я ошибаюсь и неправильно понимаю их смысл.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за замечание.
Как я уже сказал, единственный смысл - это дать человеку возможность освоиться с интерфейсом форума. Сейчас у нас всего 2 "звания" - "новобранец" и "форумчанин". Форумчанином участник становится после 15 сообщений. Вроде не так много :-) Если кажется неправильным - можно изменить.

----------


## Militarist

Ну тогда отвечу, что раз надо - значит надо. Хотя в интерфейсе всё довольно просто и понятно. Только слегка мудрёная процедура выкладывания фотографий. Я освоил быстро, а вот наш общий знакомый "Kama_27" до сих пор не может разобраться, хоть и действует по Вашей инструкции ( и я, кстати, тоже по ней обучался). Есть предложение разместить эту инструкцию для общего пользования, создав отдельный раздел.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Так, в принципе, подсказки есть здесь: http://forum.airforce.ru/faq.php
Или Вы про Галерею?

----------


## MAX

Эх, если бы за ранги еще и бабки платили. :lol:

----------


## Артём

2 MAX: ага... а за написание постов в ночное время и в СМУ - еще надбавку :)...

----------

